

My YC clone I'm working on - cYClone screenshots - ivan

Many souls squeak for an YC clone. I personally love YC's model. This site "model" can serve as a solid base for many purposes from dating to classifieds, from hacker news to microbloging so I work on something I call cYClone for now :) You can see screenshots here:<p>http://ivansuchy.com/labs/cyclone/<p>Your feedback is very appreciated guys.
======
davidw
YC is a sort of incubator. YC news is what you've cloned. There are a bunch of
open source things like that already. I wouldn't work on it myself - the
important thing in these things is the community, not so much the technology.

~~~
ivan
I'm doing it just for fun. There is also bunch of programming frameworks and
new frameworks are still appearing, so there is no reason not to do something
just because there are some "things" which exist already :)

------
mcxx
Nice, I wasn't aware someone in Slovakia actually knows about YC!

My 2 cents on cyclone:

Don't display the avatar/photo on the Recent post page - it is distracting.
Also, display more than just 3 recent posts (on one page without scrolling) -
in other words, get rid of the photo.

The "comments" and "edit" links are way to much on the right - I'm lazy, I
don't want to move my mouse so far away :)

If you think of it, a user can submit an post with a URL and also additional
links in the message body. This post would look confusing. Maybe you could
scan the message body for URLs after submitting if the Link field is empty (to
create anchors) or don't even bother at all. Oh, and you're missing the "edit"
link in slovak translation...

Do you plan to deploy it oneday? Or is it just an exercise?

~~~
ivan
Tu sa clovece najdu ludia ... :) BTW: congrats to new Skoda Superb.

First valuable feedback. Thank you very much mcxx. There will be some
personalization, if you consider avatar photos distracting you will have an
option to turn it off (and many other on/off options). There are 3 post just
because I needed to create smaller screenshots :)

I still don't know where these links come finally. As you can see there is
little gap at the bottom of the message for meta informations and maybe for
comments/edit links, tags and so on ... its detail.

Link parsing feature has been created later, when link box in post form
already existed ... I still don't know exactly how this will work at the end
:)

I plan to run it on several sites with different topic/purpose ... I'm open to
any suggestions. It's pitty some people can't understand it :)

pre-alpha or whatever you call it :) will run on the same URL.

------
edu
You are cloning Hacker News, not Y Combinator. Unless you are planning to fund
startups.

Hacker news is a social news aggregator like many other, what makes it special
is the community (us!).

In spain there is a digg-clone called Meneame, which is free software. You can
get the source from <http://svn.meneame.net/index.cgi/branches/version2/> so
maybe you can skip some steps ;) (The bad news are that it is a piece of
PHP...).

OTOH, if what you enjoy is programming and are doing it to
learn/practice/whatever keep us informed :)

~~~
ivan
I'm already running plig at linkuj.sk so this is nothing new for me :) but
thanks for explanation.

Exactly... programming is just my hobby as you can see on my homepage.

